# CONFIRMED: Knicks sign Amare Stoudemire to 5-yr/$100M deal



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Knicks and Amar'e Stoudemire are making progress on 5 year, max contract, sources say. Framework of deal in place, talks continuing today.


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

They will regret it in three years.....


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Three years? Im fine with that! Woohoo!

Amare > Bosh


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Makes sense, New York needs to treat the secondary FA options better than the rest of their capspace-loaded friends if they want to come out of the Lebron-sweepstakes with at least one big name. Having Mike D'Antoni probably helps too. The Knicks seem kind of forced in this position however since they're not really an attractive option for Lebron or Bosh, and Wade was never really in the mix. 

Not much of a fan of Amare's game and injury history; it'll be interesting to see how much the former changes without the likes of Nash. New York offers a style that should showcase his strengths anyway though.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Tragedy said:


> Three years? Im fine with that! Woohoo!
> 
> Amare > Bosh


Twitter feed says 5 years, think you misread the guy above ya.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

I think he means that he's fine with 5 years if he only regrets after the three.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



> Amar’e Stoudemire and the New York Knicks are making progress in talks on a *five-year, $100 million max contract and a deal could be completed as soon as Friday, league sources told Y! Sports.*
> 
> The framework of the deal, which would give Stoudemire a $17.2 million starting salary next season, is in place and the two sides are expected to talk again soon, sources said. Stoudemire is expected to travel to New York on Saturday.
> 
> _The Knicks and Stoudemire aren’t each other’s first choices, but Stoudemire wanted a fifth year guaranteed and the Knicks needed to have something to show for years of losing and working to clear cap space._


5 years, 100 million bucks!!! *Source*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

That's an awful lot of money to pay a power forward that doesn't rebound.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Hey, can a 3/40 offer to Ray Allen be far behind? And can Boston parlay that into Toney Douglas and a TPE?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



E.H. Munro said:


> Hey, can a 3/40 offer to Ray Allen be far behind? And can Boston parlay that into Toney Douglas and a TPE?


Why would the knicks do that when they can sign him outright?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Don't get it twisted ; the Knicks will be ecstatic to be a playoff team, nothing more and nothing less. This is a very good start


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

The Knicks need to get someone now...like today so that they can make some semblance of an argument that Lebron would be better off there than he would be staying in Ohio or going to Chicago. Right now they have zero chance of getting LBJ. If they add a sidekick he can somewhat believe in then their chances are greater than zero


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Ron said:


> That's an awful lot of money to pay a power forward that doesn't rebound.


Or play defense.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Tragedy said:


> Why would the knicks do that when they can sign him outright?


Hey, man, stop harshing my buzz! Besides, it's Donnie Walsh. :bsmile: (OK, forget Toney Douglas, we'll settle for a TPE to use to re-stock the roster.)


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

That's the deal Shaq signed five years ago.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

If Amar'e signs it officially puts them back in the race to get LeBron, which is clearly what there doing. Hell, even if they don't get LeBron they still finally have an allstar who will more then likely lead them to the playoffs. Great move for the Knicks if this goes through.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

So, Suns did up their offer but he turned it down.




> paulcoro Stoudemire declined Suns' 5-yr, $96M offer w/minutes played stipulations.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Wasn't Amare All NBA? For all his supposed shortcomings, there aren't many bigs better than him.

Knicks need to concentrate on flipping Eddy Curry for a guard now...Monta Ellis or B Diddy? Resign David Lee and run teams into the ground.

Should have kept Hill and Jeffries and they would have been in decent shape with just Amare added.

Maybe they can squeeze in Morrow before signing Lee.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Knicks are 8 years too late on this one. Gonna be funny to see Amare's knee fall apart on the Knicks (although I am not wishing that). I am actually hoping the Knicks can start making the playoffs again. I just don't want Bron to go to New York.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



HKF said:


> Knicks are 8 years too late on this one. Gonna be funny to see Amare's knee fall apart on the Knicks (although I am not wishing that). I am actually hoping the Knicks can start making the playoffs again. I just don't want Bron to go to New York.


What do you have against the poor, long-suffering Knicks fans?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



E.H. Munro said:


> What do you have against the poor, long-suffering Knicks fans?


Grew up there, hate the Knicks. I was a Nets fan as a kid (Kenny Anderson, Marbury). I do like seeing the Garden in the playoffs, but there's something about Knick fan misery that I take pride in.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

I'm a Celtics fan and even I can't bring myself to hate Knicks fans.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

As a HEAT fan, i must say, i do enjoy Knick fans misery... ::: plays Kanye's Heartless :::


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

NYK dominance shall reign once more....and when it does it will be for a long while..... you'll see...


/returns to shell


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



E.H. Munro said:


> I'm a Celtics fan and even I can't bring myself to hate Knicks fans.


Go to RealGM and look at KnicksGod's posts. You'll change your tune.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Not Lebron, but he's the third best player on the market. They still have money too. 

They need to flip Curry into Arenas or Ellis then re-sign Lee, they'll be straight.

They shot themselves in the foot with Lebron not building enough of a supporting cast. Drafting Jordan Hill was the major fail.


----------



## First center dampier (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

If Amare left nash 
That he is not even a fart
He is a data brush


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Anyone wanna bet they give Amare the max and then use the rest of their cap room overpaying Al Harrington and Raymond Felton?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



HKF said:


> Go to RealGM and look at KnicksGod's posts. You'll change your tune.


I won't go near RealBM's boards. Too many posters that are several steps down the evolutionary ladder.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Actually I checked the rumors today and there was some talk about Felton going to Detroit...Not sure how or why. Also found out that Raymond has been a naughty boy and knocked up some pin up model named Esther Baxter (or something similar), which distracted me for awhile.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

I'd have concerns about his injuries but Amare is a very good player. He's one of the most efficient scorers in the league with a 61.5 true shooting %. It's a better move than the Rudy Gay signing which was truly bad. 

Anyway, if LeBron goes to the Knicks, I don't see him winning a title in NYK under any circumstances. His best move is still to sign with the Bulls if he really wants to win lots of titles (which he claims is his goal).

IMO Amare is a lot better of a max contract that Joe Johnson or Rudy Gay. He's at about the same level as Boozer, and except for injury concerns I wouldn't put Bosh that much above him by much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone wanna bet they give Amare the max and then use the rest of their cap room overpaying Al Harrington and Raymond Felton?


Knicks will try trading for Tony Parker or Ellis, or etc before going down those routes.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Diable said:


> Actually I checked the rumors today and there was some talk about Felton going to Detroit...Not sure how or why. *Also found out that Raymond has been a naughty boy and knocked up some pin up model named Esther Baxter (or something similar), which distracted me for awhile*.


word??? that broad has some huge boobies (no Gibson), she's kinda bad. I heard that was Joe Budden's girl these days...interesting.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

As a Knicks fan I'm indifferent to this move. I don't think his knee will hold up for the entire contract, but it does give us a chance to compete for a playoff spot.


----------



## First center dampier (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



bball2223 said:


> As a Knicks fan I'm indifferent to this move. I don't think his knee will hold up for the entire contract, but it does give us a chance to compete for a playoff spot.


Amare going to the scourge of the Knicks.He said bad things about Tracy McGrady before,is he not afraid of being squeezed right T-MAC if he go to New York Knicks ？


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Rather Unique said:


> word??? that broad has some huge boobies (no Gibson), she's kinda bad. I heard that was Joe Budden's girl these days...interesting.


Yeah unless she had the baby before Budden..cause she's looking good right now..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Buddens stay losing...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Dre™ said:


> Buddens stay losing...


h-a-t-e-r


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Her boobs are out of this world lol with that said, dont see how this is not a great deal for the Knicks. They get someone, over paid, but I'd rather over pay Amare than guys like Gay, Lee, Boozer or Johnson


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Damn i looked those boobs and Joe Budden stays winning.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Jesukki said:


> Damn i looked those boobs and Joe Budden stays winning.












Yeah, those are real.

Not that that matters. Much. At all.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Apparently Felton and her might be old news, but I don't read the articles in playboy and I really haven't read the story on this either. I just saw that google toolbar's autocomplete thought I should google Raymond Felton's girlfriend and thought hell maybe I should google Raymond Felton girlfriend


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

I tried to tell y'all....


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



> brahmresnik Aloha Amare: 12 News' Bruce Cooper confirms Stoudemire deal w NY Knicks is done. 5yrs/$100M guaranteed.


Done deal


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



> FisolaNYDN Stoudemire claims Carmelo Anthony & Tony Parker want to join him on the Knicks. MSG will not silence our Amar'e. He's the new Sprewell


It seems the Knicks are moving on to Plan B.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Nowhere else has picked up on it being a done deal.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

In an interview a week or so ago, Tony Parker revealed that Portland and New York were the two teams that had deals on the table but that the Spurs didn't consider them "serious" enough. 

I wonder what New York would offer for Parker or if they'd just wait out another season since Parker probably won't get a max contract from the Spurs next summer imo. 

A trio of Tony Parker, Carmelo Anthony, and Amar'e Stoudemire would be one hell of a big 3 on offense. Parker's no Steve Nash but he's still a huge pick and roll player, which should fit in well with Amare's style.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

I like the idea of multiple stars on the same team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Amar'e Is Yapping...Gotta Love It*

*"Amar'e Stoudemire is going to be every Knicks' beat reporter's wet dream."* :laugh:

*Amar'e Stoudemire says Carmelo Anthony and Tony Parker are ready to join him if he signs with Knicks*

Gotta love Amar'e. Speaking on behalf of Anthony and Parker. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*What Is Plan B? What Is Plan A?*



Knicks4life said:


> It seems the Knicks are moving on to Plan B.


I'm gonna guess that Plan B is moving on from LeBron and that the Knicks, as reported elsewhere, are throwing in the towel and going for the next best available FAs.

If so, they are definitely being realistic.

Now, if only the Clippers got real too...


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

I wonder how espn is going to spin this to insult the knicks they never say anything positive about then.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Considering Amare's injury history this could turn into Larry Johnson pt. 2. Sounds like they've given up on Lebron and Wade as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Nothing is done yet.



> The Knicks are tentatively scheduled to meet Monday with Stoudemire, who reportedly has a $100 million "offer" on the table from the Knicks. My understanding of the situation, through conversations with league sources, is that New York has told Stoudemire it is "willing" to give him a five-year max, but everything is contingent upon what James decides. And if James tells the Knicks he's coming to New York and he wants Bosh to come with him, Stoudemire (who is already recruiting Carmelo Anthony and Tony Parker) will have to seek employment elsewhere -- a contingency he is planning for, Sam Amick of AOL Fanhouse reports, with visits to New Jersey and Chicago slated for Tuesday and Wednesday.


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/knicks


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Yeah was wondering how he can sign with them when he hasn't even heard what the Nets have to offer.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Knicks4life said:


> I wonder how espn is going to spin this to insult the knicks they never say anything positive about then.


What positive things could they have said about the Knicks since 1999. I mean seriously, you're coming in here acting like the NBA has wronged the Knicks in some way when it's their own fault that they're the laughing stock of the NBA.

Back OT, it's a good move to bring in Amar'e. He knows Mike's system and it would be a huge plus if he could help bring a Tony Parker (who has expressed intrest in the Knicks) to New York. That would be a playoff team IMO.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



VanillaPrice said:


> What positive things could they have said about the Knicks since 1999. I mean seriously, you're coming in here acting like the NBA has wronged the Knicks in some way when it's their own fault that they're the laughing stock of the NBA.


When did I ever say the NBA wronged the Knick?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Oh, I meant ESPN.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



VanillaPrice said:


> Oh, I meant ESPN.


Have you watch ESPN since this offseason started almost every time they mention the Knicks they spin the information. For example when they breakdown the Knicks meeting with Lebron James all they focus on is the contract offers, the billion dolars he can make in NY, and the Soprano clip. Not the fact the D'Antoni talked basketball for an hour.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



Knicks4life said:


> Have you watch ESPN since this offseason started almost every time they mention the Knicks they spin the information. For example when they breakdown the Knicks meeting with Lebron James all they focus on is the contract offers, the billion dolars he can make in NY, and the Soprano clip. Not the fact the D'Antoni talked basketball for an hour.


Maybe because New York isn't the right destination basketball wise for LeBron? At this point Chicago and New Jersey are both clearly better options in that reguard. The one signifigant advantage that New York does have, however, is how gigantic of a market it is and how rich LeBron would become there. If LeBron goes to New York it won't be because of basketball reasons, and ESPN has been broadcasting accordingly.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



> alanhahn Source tells Newsday Knicks have a done deal with Amar'e Stoudemire. More to come ....





> daldridgetnt Knicks expecting Amare to make it official to media at MSG within the hour. Story up soon on NBA.com.


I hope this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

amare's so overrated it's silly. he's not worth more than 14 million a year i'd sy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*



afobisme said:


> amare's so overrated it's silly. he's not worth more than 14 million a year i'd sy.


lol dude you think everyone is overrated.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Knicks are offering Amare max deal*

Hm. I'm gonna have to watch some Knicks games next yr. Hopefully, they land someone else worth watching.





> WojYahooNBA Amar'e Stoudemire has agreed to a 5 year, $100 million deal with the Knicks, his agent, Happy Walters, tells Y! Sports. "All done," he said.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

If LeBron/Wade/Bosh weren't in this class..everybody with cap space would be throwing the max at Amare and not many people would complain. When he's healthy he's a monster. In the end the Knicks can't waste any time waiting on guys who might stay put with their current teams..signing Amare is a win even if they don't end up with LeBron or Wade because they should still have enough space to put some pieces around him or trade for a capable PG. I'm a fan of his and I'm expecting him and whoever else they aquire to at least get the Knicks in the playoffs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He might even be able to step into the faux top tier player discussion (much like Bosh has) with all the highlights he's bound to have in the Garden...if he can get them second tier in the East...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> If LeBron/Wade/Bosh weren't in this class..everybody with cap space would be throwing the max at Amare and not many people would complain. When he's healthy he's a monster. In the end the Knicks can't waste any time waiting on guys who might stay put with their current teams..signing Amare is a win even if they don't end up with LeBron or Wade because they should still have enough space to put some pieces around him or trade for a capable PG. I'm a fan of his and I'm expecting him and whoever else they aquire to at least get the Knicks in the playoffs.


Exactly. The only fear is the knee IMO. The only other concern is if he stays motivated and aggressive. He's a good player deserving of the max contract and like you said- this would be the summer of amare if wade bosh and James weren't available. IMO i think he could have a bigger impact than bosh. 

As for the knee, he's already started to adjust his game, an I have not doubt he'd continue to do so if he has problems. I just hope he's done missing seasons or significant portions thereof.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> If LeBron/Wade/Bosh weren't in this class..everybody with cap space would be throwing the max at Amare and not many people would complain. When he's healthy he's a monster. In the end the Knicks can't waste any time waiting on guys who might stay put with their current teams..signing Amare is a win even if they don't end up with LeBron or Wade because they should still have enough space to put some pieces around him or trade for a capable PG. I'm a fan of his and I'm expecting him and whoever else they aquire to at least get the Knicks in the playoffs.


Exactly. 

Not to mention, those who keep bringing it up. His knee is fine (and an injury can happen to anyone) and the eye injury was a freak thing. That is why he's wearing glasses to avoid it. Genius posters we have here.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Amare's not _that_ injury-prone, he had one serious surgery but looks entirely recovered from it having played two 82 game seasons and a 79 game season since. And he'll be 28 next season, so overall I'd say the Knicks made a smart move despite clearly overpaying. Bottom line is they need a perimeter guy to come and join him, and whether that's Parker or Melo, Knicks fans will finally have something to look forward to in either scenario. Good for them.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's not injury *prone*, but the knees are somewhat worrisome, because once you break the seal they're liable to break down again on you prematurely. 

I don't think that's an issue for the next 5 years though at the earliest. Wouldn't stop me from signing him if I were Walsh.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wonder if the Knicks can lure Lebron now that they have Amare. It could work I guess. Maybe resign Lee to just under the max and trade Eddy Curry's expiring for an overpaid PG, perhaps Baron Davis/Mo Williams/Monta Ellis!? Then the Knicks can try to sign Shaq and Rasheed to vet minimums and get a few more scrubs to fill out the roster.

Lee
Amare
Lebron
Chandler
Baron/Monta/Mo

Gallo
Shaq
Sheed
scrub
scrub

Dynasty?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Would a poke in the eye really end Amare's career like Barkley said on ESPN?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If they could flip Lee into Parker they'd be even better off.

And I mean hey...since Nash is out in the cold now...maybe you swing for the fences and propose Lee for Nash.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I thought I remembered them saying he could die from one..dunno if it was a joke or not.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> Would a poke in the eye really end Amare's career like Barkley said on ESPN?


His retina is so sensitive that any substantial contact would essentially leave him with one eye I do believe.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, Przybilla stepped on a bar of soap and almost ended his career. Life's dangerous and **** can happen.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I've been saying Amar'e would be a Knick for awhile now so no surprises here. Now all the Knicks need to do is re sign David Lee. People say D Lee's defense is bad but he has improved greatly over the last 4 years in every aspect of the game, he and Amar'e will compliment each other nicely in the front court. If you're the Knicks do you also re sign Tracy McGrady and hope he can be healthy?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, the Knicks need to be serious, and Lee and Stoudemire in the front court is some college basketball ****. They need to get a true rim protecting big man to play Center. If they want to do anything in the playoffs.

Paging Brendan Haywood...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Lee's defense is still far from stellar. He might look better matched up against PFs but chances are Lee will still have the tougher assignment playing alongside Amare. Lee just lack the size and wingspan to guard guys that are bigger than him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> His retina is so sensitive that any substantial contact would essentially leave him with one eye I do believe.


Eh, I think it's just him exaggerating.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

You're right but they do fit Mike D's uptempo style.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Eh, I think it's just him exaggerating.


I'd hope so cause he'd be liable to be playing with his girl or kid something and end his career..


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Lee's defense is still far from stellar. He might look better matched up against PFs but chances are Lee will still have the tougher assignment playing alongside Amare. Lee just lack the size and wingspan to guard guys that are bigger than him.


I think he would be guarding PF's if he is playing alongside Amar'e.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, Knicks need to something a lot better than bringing Lee back.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Good move for the Knicks since they at least don't come out empty handed although I'm definitely not a fan of Amare's injury history or overall game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> alanhahn Sign at Garden with Amar'e in Knicks uniform says: "Stat City".





> alanhahn Amar'e puts on Knicks hat and says "Yeah, the Knicks are back!"





> alanhahn Spike Lee here....and looks quite satisfied





> FisolaNYDN Amar'e says he'll will reach out to LeBron


http://tweetphoto.com/31035880


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

To be for real in the East the only Center they need to be afraid of is Dwight Howard, maybe Brook Lopez if the Nets get good enough to contend. Right now neither of them could contain those two, and at the end of the day if they get to the ECFs that's going to be the story. 

Especially since the Knicks don't have a ton of rim attackers who could get Dwight in foul trouble. They don't matchup well at all.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Cap said:


> Amare's not _that_ injury-prone, he had one serious surgery but looks entirely recovered from it having played two 82 game seasons and a 79 game season since. And he'll be 28 next season, so overall I'd say the Knicks made a smart move despite clearly overpaying. Bottom line is they need a perimeter guy to come and join him, and whether that's Parker or Melo, Knicks fans will finally have something to look forward to in either scenario. Good for them.


Overpaying affected the Knicks in the past in two ways. Overpaying for guys who CLEARLY don't warrant their contracts, and overpaying and trading for huge contracts (Jerome James, Jared Jeffries, eddy curry.)

This is much different. People are talking as if Amare wouldn't get a max contract somewhere. Phoenix doesn't count because they're cheap. That is why Kerr left. 

This is a good pickup, and so far the Rudy gay and Joe Johnson deals are much worse. 


Now if The Knicks paid Joe Johnson 100 mil then all criticism is warranted.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They need to flip Lee into a guard. I'll be nice to Knicks fans and say "if" this Lebron thing doesn't work out, they should just go after Arenas.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Dre™;6312668 said:


> To be for real in the East the only Center they need to be afraid of is Dwight Howard, maybe Brook Lopez if the Nets get good enough to contend. Right now neither of them could contain those two, and at the end of the day if they get to the ECFs that's going to be the story.
> 
> Especially since the Knicks don't have a ton of rim attackers who could get Dwight in foul trouble. They don't matchup well at all.


If Boston can stay healthy I think they can give Amar'e problems as well with Perkins and KG.

Boston has enough chemistry, defense, and experience to potentially give the up-and-coming teams a lot of problems in the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jakain said:


> If Boston can stay healthy I think they can give Amar'e problems as well with Perkins and KG.
> 
> Boston has enough chemistry, defense, and experience to potentially give the up-and-coming teams a lot of problems in the playoffs.


Amare raped their frontline this past yr when Suns swept them. It was pathetic to see either try and guard him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jakain said:


> If Boston can stay healthy I think they can give Amar'e problems as well with Perkins and KG.
> 
> Boston has enough chemistry, defense, and experience to potentially give the up-and-coming teams a lot of problems in the playoffs.


No, they really don't. Even if Perkins were back to 100% he has no shot of guarding Amare. Unlike Dwight Howard, Amare has a lethal face-up game, Perkins isn't fast enough to guard that. And of course neither is KG at this point in his career.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's safe to say Amare is the best player the Knicks have had since Ewing.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> I think it's safe to say Amare is the best player the Knicks have had since Ewing.


Antonio McDyess in that pre season in 2003 before he busted his knee cap.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Will be interesting to see what Amare can do as basically the number 1 option main man in New York. It's kind of put up or shut up time for him now.

If he can't make the playoffs in the East with the team around him which should be good enough to make the 6th seed, then it will really say a lot about his legacy.

So we can check New York off the Lebron list now, right?
Probably Chicago too since they are into Wade. 

Which leaves re-signing with Cleveland or going to New Jersey. Hmmm...tough decision


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

People were checking Knicks off before this. If they still have a shot, why would this do it? They have enough for another Max and Bron is Ok with either he or Bosh.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah Perkins isn't about to score more than 14 points and KG is a jumpshooter 3 games out of 4 at this point. 

Balance that out against Amare doing what he wants to just about any frontline and you'll see who has the advantage.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

They still have enough cap space for Lebron so they're probably going to wait until his decision before they sign anyone else.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

eddymac said:


> I've been saying Amar'e would be a Knick for awhile now so no surprises here. Now all the Knicks need to do is re sign David Lee. People say D Lee's defense is bad but he has improved greatly over the last 4 years in every aspect of the game, he and Amar'e will compliment each other nicely in the front court. If you're the Knicks do you also re sign Tracy McGrady and hope he can be healthy?


Lol. You're saying that as a nets fan. That would negate the Amare signing in my book. I wouldn't want to play amare as a center, and David lee is not a small forward. Neither of them are great defensive players. 

The only way I'd want lee back is if my signs him around 8mil per MAX and move curry's contract for a starting shooting guard. 

Maybe NY can sign and trade lee to the cavs packaged with curry's contract (only if learn says he's walking.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> They need to flip Lee into a guard. I'll be nice to Knicks fans and say "if" this Lebron thing doesn't work out, they should just go after Arenas.


I agree. They need to get another player obviously. 

Gilbert Arenas could be a good last ditch effort, but I'd convert him to a shooting guard. 

Arenas for Lee and Curry- get curry to agree to a buyout upon trade? Is that possible?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Lol. You're saying that as a nets fan. That would negate the Amare signing in my book. I wouldn't want to play amare as a center, and David lee is not a small forward. Neither of them are great defensive players.
> 
> The only way I'd want lee back is if my signs him around 8mil per MAX and move curry's contract for a starting shooting guard.
> 
> Maybe NY can sign and trade lee to the cavs packaged with curry's contract (only if learn says he's walking.


Let me first say that if it weren't for the drafting of Favors I would have wanted David Lee on my team. I think in that system Amar'e at center may work, he played it before in Phoenix under Mike D, and David Lee compliments Amar'e because he doesn't need the ball to have an impact on the game. he does other things like rebound, run the floor and be a hustle man etc. I think it works, not to mention his defense has improved a lot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> I agree. They need to get another player obviously.
> 
> Gilbert Arenas could be a good last ditch effort, but I'd convert him to a shooting guard.
> 
> Arenas for Lee and Curry- get curry to agree to a buyout upon trade? Is that possible?



Arenas should be LAST ditch effort. I would go for Ellis before him. Very least Ellis a very overpaid 6th man who can fill a good role. Did it nicely that one yr Warriors made playoffs. Still only 24.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Brendan Haywood would be the best compliment to Amare in New York IMO. douglas/whoever/chandler/amare/haywood would be pretty impressive, although they certainly need another shooter on the court. Maybe slide chandler to the 2 spot and keep gallinari in the lineup


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Amare raped their frontline this past yr when Suns swept them. It was pathetic to see either try and guard him.





Cap said:


> No, they really don't. Even if Perkins were back to 100% he has no shot of guarding Amare. Unlike Dwight Howard, Amare has a lethal face-up game, Perkins isn't fast enough to guard that. And of course neither is KG at this point in his career.


Hmm good points - Amar'e is a bad 1v1 match-up, especially in the regular season. However to continue arguing I think a playoffs Boston team will be able to defend against an Amar'e centered offense if they're at least as healthy as they were this year. 

But if the Knicks can play an Atlanta Hawks style of basketball and get players with length and athleticism, especially a star player, then that could change things entirely versus Boston....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> I agree. They need to get another player obviously.
> 
> Gilbert Arenas could be a good last ditch effort, but I'd convert him to a shooting guard.
> 
> Arenas for Lee and Curry- get curry to agree to a buyout upon trade? Is that possible?


The buyout isn't necessary because Grunfeld could always use his contract as a chip after December 15th.

Plus the Wizards starting center is either McGee or Yi right now, so maybe they could even get some contract year magic from him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Great pick-up for us. It will be interesting to see how Amare does without a Nash level PG feeding him the ball, but he is a perfect fit in our system so I don't anticipate any problems. One can only hope Wade/Bron will follow.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Organized Chaos said:


> Arenas should be LAST ditch effort. I would go for Ellis before him. Very least Ellis a very overpaid 6th man who can fill a good role. Did it nicely that one yr Warriors made playoffs. Still only 24.


Arenas is only one year older than Amare who they just gave 5 years, plus when he wants to be he's an infinitely better playmaker than Ellis could ever be. Plus he's definitely a starter, and if you're trading a starter you want one back right?

One would think he'd have a chip on his shoulder as well.

The Knicks need a point guard before some little slasher guard who can't pass.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dre™;6312723 said:


> Arenas is only one year older than Amare who they just gave 5 years, plus when he wants to be he's an infinitely better playmaker than Ellis could ever be.
> 
> One would think he'd have a chip on his shoulder as well.
> 
> The Knicks need a point guard before some little slasher guard who can't pass.


True. Though neither are though. D'Antoni might be able to help Ellis a little bit. But yeah, they're probably better off holding off trying to get Parker or someone else. Or holding on to some capspace for next yr.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think ideally Arenas is a two but what irks me about him is he has every capability to be a poor man's Deron Williams, but he'd rather be a poor man's AI.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

How much does calling NY "STAT City" dead their chances of landing one of the big three? With the way these dudes are acting..the smallest thing could change their minds.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Eh they're just making the guy feel good. They photoshopped Amare's jersey on the MSG billboard, but they'd drench a 200 foot Lebron Jersey on the statue of liberty.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good signing by the Knicks - they played it well. Amare is a very good 'consilation' prize.

Amare should be at 25/10 for the Knicks next year. Wonder how he'll go sans Nash though?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> In the meantime, the Knicks will continue searching for a pick-and-roll partner for Stoudemire to operate with -- and if it isn't James, free-agent point guard Raymond Felton will be a primary target. The Knicks have had discussions about a sign-and-trade for Felton that would involve their own free-agent power forward, David Lee, a person with knowledge of the talks said Monday. But the Bobcats are lukewarm on such a proposal for the same reason they've had zero conversations with Felton's agent, Tony Dutt, about re-signing him -- the luxury-tax implications. But don't rule out such a scenario yet; a person with close ties to Felton said Monday that the Bobcats point guard is intrigued by the possibility of pairing with Stoudemire in coach Mike D'Antoni's triple-threat, pick-and-roll offense.


http://ken-berger.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/11838893/23008186?tag=comBlogEntryListCnt;entry23008186


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Raymond Felton? WTF...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, save your capspace.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

They need a PG that can space the floor.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> FisolaNYDN Only the Pope got a bigger reception than Amar'e when His Holiness visited New York. Pope, by the way, is a better defender


:lol:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Incidentally, does this mean that Amare could retire without ever having been asked in his career to play defense? Must be nice.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Incidentally, does this mean that Amare could retire without ever having been asked in his career to play defense? Must be nice.


Nah Terry Porter tried


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

let's hope that Amare doesn't need a bullet proof car to get around in NY by the time that his contract is up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Incidentally, does this mean that Amare could retire without ever having been asked in his career to play defense? Must be nice.


90% of NBA doesn't.


Gentry got him to play it as much as he could this past season. Probably was his best defensive yr/effort.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

eddymac said:


> Nah Terry Porter tried


Porter was awful.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is Amare getting more than he deserves? Yes, he is. 

However, I do think this is a good signing for the Knicks. Amare is a better player than Lee, he's the type of player than fans get excited to see, and he's the sort of big name that can attract other guys to want to play in New York.

Good move by the Knicks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> let's hope that Amare doesn't need a bullet proof car to get around in NY by the time that his contract is up.


Well that scraps the Arenas idea...


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> Porter was awful.


The players weren't buying into his system and they basically gave up on him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

eddymac said:


> The players weren't buying into his system and they basically gave up on him.


Porter ****ed up with his communication to the team. He was also the genius to have everything run through a 35 yr old Shaq lol. He said was gonna keep uptempo when hired and completely flipped the switch in training camp. 


Gentry did a much better job and actually got them to play some defense.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If I had to choose between overpaying Felton and overpaying Lee I think I'd take up Cricket ot croquet or Russian Roulette instead.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> Amareisreal: Thanks to all my SUNS Fans. Thanks to my PHX SUNS teammates & Coaches. I love you guys, sorry It didn't work out. Gone!


:laugh: @ GONE!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

MB30 said:


> Good signing by the Knicks - they played it well. Amare is a very good 'consilation' prize.
> 
> Amare should be at 25/10 for the Knicks next year. Wonder how he'll go sans Nash though?


He's going to do just fine, he's the best scoring big man in the league. I wouldn't be surprised if Amare lead the league scoring with 7 or 8 rebounds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You wouldn't be surprised if Amare led the league in scoring? You should be if that happens (and it won't).


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> Overpaying affected the Knicks in the past in two ways. Overpaying for guys who CLEARLY don't warrant their contracts, and overpaying and trading for huge contracts (Jerome James, Jared Jeffries, eddy curry.)
> 
> This is much different. People are talking as if Amare wouldn't get a max contract somewhere. Phoenix doesn't count because they're cheap. That is why Kerr left.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Amare if he's overpaid at all, it's not by munch, maybe 2 or 3 million, but at the end of the day, he's the most efficient volume scoring big man in the league right now, he also has a good mentality and doesn't shy away from taking on the scoring load. This deal is a lot better than the awful Gay or Johnson contracts.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> I think ideally Arenas is a two but what irks me about him is he has every capability to be a poor man's Deron Williams, but he'd rather be a poor man's AI.


AI didn't have 3 point range though. BTW, isn't 22.6 ppg and 7.2 apg a poor man's Deron Williams?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Incidentally, does this mean that *Amare could retire without ever having been asked* in his career to play defense? Must be nice.


I bet he's been asked to play defense. Not sure he's ever said yes though.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> I agree. They need to get another player obviously.
> 
> Gilbert Arenas could be a good last ditch effort, but I'd convert him to a shooting guard.
> 
> Arenas for Lee and Curry- get curry to agree to a buyout upon trade? Is that possible?


Highly doubtful. The Wizards are attempting to convert Arenas into a shooting guard themselves and all indications are that Arenas will be in a Wizards uniform this fall. At least that's what new ownership has indicated so far. 

Taking on someone like David Lee and Eddy Curry would increase their salary and it looks like Lee may be able to get a max contract somewhere else. The Wizards seem to be avoiding taking on longer contracts as the new collective bargaining agreement approaches. Perhaps the Wizards would trade Arenas for nothing to wipe the slate clean, although there don't appear to be any starting caliber players left in free agency.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

f22egl said:


> AI didn't have 3 point range though. BTW, isn't 22.6 ppg and 7.2 apg a poor man's Deron Williams?


Not about the numbers it's about how those numbers are achieved. You know damn well Arenas isn't playing to his maximum playmaking ability. There were points where his trigger happiness was debilitating....the baseline for a competent point guard is to at least not be selfish..he doesn't even have that yet, how can we consider him a good point guard?

And that Iverson point is irrelevant. I wasn't talking about their games in specific I'm just saying he's content with it being all about him..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

f22egl said:


> Highly doubtful. The Wizards are attempting to convert Arenas into a shooting guard themselves and all indications are that Arenas will be in a Wizards uniform this fall. At least that's what new ownership has indicated so far.
> 
> Taking on someone like David Lee and Eddy Curry would increase their salary and it looks like Lee may be able to get a max contract somewhere else. The Wizards seem to be avoiding taking on longer contracts as the new collective bargaining agreement approaches. Perhaps the Wizards would trade Arenas for nothing to wipe the slate clean, although there don't appear to be any starting caliber players left in free agency.


Doubtful yes, but Lee is a good player, and Curry is an expiring. Plus the Wizards only have McGee playing center. Like I said Curry's probably going to have a good contract year if given the chance, why not have it here?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I wonder if Lee gets a max offer or close to it from another team and I doubt the Wizards would be interested in maxing out Lee for a long term contract considering that they only pay Blatche $3 million. The Wizards are sitting out of the free agency process as they watch other teams overpay for players (ie Rudy Gay, Joe Johnson, Drew Gooden). Eddy Curry and David Lee do not help the Wizards weakness in the center position IMO in the long run where they need a strong and bulky low post defender. I could see the Wizards entertaining the offer of moving Arenas for cap space if the Knicks strike out in free agency. Leonsis plan appears to be building through youth and not through overpaying through free agents especially since they are in rebuilding mode.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.allanhouston.com/images/stories/photo.jpg

Keaf might be right...these dudes are acting like they won the Super Bowl..like they're finished FA hunting...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's one funny ass picture :laugh:

Amare's like "oh ****...what have I done..."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The demise of Steve Nash such a shame


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It could go one of 2 ways:

1) Nash is same old same old and turns Hakim Warrick and Earl Clark into NBA relevance.

2) Nash becomes just an old Nash...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Dre™;6312954 said:


> http://www.allanhouston.com/images/stories/photo.jpg
> 
> Keaf might be right...these dudes are acting like they won the Super Bowl..like they're finished FA hunting...


It's fourth of July. A party at dolans house in the hamptons. A new free agent signing for the Knicks, what should be step 1. Should they be dressed for a funeral? Cats are overanalyzing everything. 

If the Knicks signed lebron tomorrow, lebron would be front page, then the day after it would be amare and lebron. 

Just a few weeks ago people were talking that if the cavs got lebron they'd be in the finals. The cabs without lebron aren't better thanthe Knicks without lebron. Now amare is on the Knicks. 

If you ask me the starting five of mo Williams, delonte west, lebron, amare, shaq with varejao off the bench is not better than toney Douglas, Wilson Chandler, lebron, amare Earl Barron with gallinari off the bench or at the four with amare as the center. 

Knicks also have the expiring of curry's contract- which should be used as trade bait and shouldn't be bought out or allowed to expire- unless they get caproom for more free agents. 

Thinking of it, if I were wade and I had doubts about Miami, I'd go to new York before I go to Chicago. 

In Chicago you have a ball dominant point guard, who'd be marginalized if wade is the primary ball handler. In new York the ball is in wades hands no question.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I agree that the Knicks have a realistic chance of getting LeBron especially since LeBron will get to play in D'Antoni's offnse surrounded by shooters which would best suit LeBron.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You're probably right...I didn't know it was a party I thought they like all raced over and had an impromptu celebration for his arrival.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope lebron goes to the knicks now. he'll never win with d'antoni's coaching and amare's defense.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

It was a dinner after the agreement was announced.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Conversely, what team is going to defend a team that features amare and lebron, with a shooter like danilo gallinari?

Teams will expend so much energy guarding that duo other players will get theirs. The Knicks wouldn't have to be defensive on the side of Boston or Detroit, but more likelythe type of defensive team that's good enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You know, the best thing about Amare being in New York, for the first time in a decade, the Knicks matter again. This is terrific news. Amare is an all-NBA player and I expect him to have a big year next year. Not sure about the other 4, but next year, I expect him to be in beast mode.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.msg.com/our-teams/knicks/press-conference-live-stream-1.45975

A live stream for Amare's press conferenced.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This has also become a S/T.



> The Suns will use Amar'e Stoudemire's official departure today to make a pair of sign-and-trade deals with New York and Chicago, netting the Suns a $16.5 million trade exception from the Knicks and using part of that for Hakim Warrick's acquisition, according to Stoudemire's agent, Happy Walters.
> 
> Walters said the trade exception the Suns are receiving in return for first signing Stoudemire to his five-year, $99.7 million contract with New York is for $16.5 million, equivalent to Stoudemire's first-year salary.
> The Suns could use a trade exception over the next year to acquire a player of less than or close to the exception's value (about $13.5 million after the Warrick deal is done) without having to send any Suns players in a deal.
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/88449


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> It seems that Amar'e Stoudemire's friendship with Anna Wintour isn't just to sit front row at Fashion Week, he's being considered to grace the cover of the famed fashion magazine.
> 
> The Knick's star was photographed with Wintour and editor-at-large Hamish Bowles during Fashions Night Out, and rumours were set ablaze that he would be on the cover. As you may recall, LeBron's 2008 cover of him in a snarling pose, grasping supermodel Giselse garnered negative attention for perpetuating racial sterotypes.
> 
> How to you think Vogue will portray Stoudemire?


http://www.vladtv.com/blog/37964/is-amare-following-lebrons-footsteps-to-grace-the-cover-of-vogue/

And how likely would this have been in Phoenix?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

now imagine if the knicks were one of the top teams in the league.... your brain just exploded, right!?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Knicks play absolutely no defense. They can't be one of the top teams in the league until they get a defensive mind set.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> Knicks play absolutely no defense. They can't be one of the top teams in the league until they get a defensive mind set.


Depends on what you mean by top teams. The Suns were a top team with no defense. They just weren't THE top team.


----------

